# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [Vente] Asus U36SD, Core i3, SSD, 4 Go RAM, 13,3" LED, Ubuntu

## alexis_g

Bonjour  tous,

Je vends mon PC portable Asus, son tat est nickel, aucune rayure ni sur le chssis, ni sur l'cran, j'en ai toujours pris le plus grand soin.

C'est un PC que j'utilisais pour du dveloppement, il n'y a pas de licence Windows, il y a actuellement Ubuntu 12.04 d'install, de plus j'avais chang le disque dur pour un SSD Kingston de 64 Go.

Il est vendu avec le chargeur, la batterie, la bote d'origine, la notice et une housse avec poigne et bandoulire amovible.

Je prfrerai le vendre en main propre,  Paris. Soit chez moi, dans le 18me / Marx Dormoy soit  mon boulot,  Bastille.

Voici les caractristiques :

Dimensions 328 x 238 x 19
Poids 1,7 Kg avec batterie 8 cellules 5600 mAh

Ecran 13,3" LED 1366 x 768
Processeur Intel Core i3-2310M  2,1 GHz
Mmoire vive 4 Go DDR3 (max 8 Go)
SSD 64 Go Kingston
Carte graphique Nvidia GT 520M avec 1 Go RAM (Optimus non compatible avec Ubuntu)

2 USB 3.0, 1 USB 2.0, 1 RJ45, 1 VGA, 1 HDMI, entre et sortie audio, lecteur de cartes 5 en 1
Webcam 0,3 MP
Carte son intgre
Pas de bluetooth

Ce modle dispose d'une page sur la doc Ubuntu si vous voulez voir la compatibilit : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/asus_u36sd
Le script  installer permet notamment d'activer les touches clavier "fn". Je n'ai eu aucun problme de compatibilit. La Webcam fonctionne nativement. J'ai galement ajout quelques optimisations (dsactivation d'Optimus, TRIM, logs en RAM).

Prix : *350*

Dites moi si vous avez des questions !

Merci !

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

pourquoi il  y a le logo windows si c'est linux dessus ?

vous l'avez effac sans faire une sauvegarde (une image ghost) ?

----------

